# Need rock stable wireless-N router



## Frederik S (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Guys and Girls,
As the title says I am on the market for a new router since my D-Link DIR-635 is acting up and dropping the wireless connection randomly. 

I had some DD-WRT modded WRT-54Gs in the past which I adored, but I really need the extra bandwidth for streaming to wireless devices. Right now I am on a backup WRT-54G and it is totally stable, but also a bit on the slow side.

Price range is somewhere along the $150 mark. I have not been keeping up with the latest wireless routers so I really hope some of you have some experience with the current models from the different companies!

Ideas and thoughts are much appreciated! 

Cheers,
Frederik


----------



## Jetster (Oct 7, 2012)

look at this thread

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172724&highlight=wireless+router

I bought a Linksys Refurbished E4200-RM   and Love it !!


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2012)

Frederik S said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> As the title says I am on the market for a new router since my D-Link DIR-635 is acting up and dropping the wireless connection randomly.
> 
> I had some DD-WRT modded WRT-54Gs in the past which I adored, but I really need the extra bandwidth for streaming to wireless devices. Right now I am on a backup WRT-54G and it is totally stable, but also a bit on the slow side.
> ...



BUFFALO AirStation HighPower N300 Gigabit Wireless...

or if you want to go SUPER rock solid 

http://www.ubnt.com/airrouter

Amazon link for the above: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EFLMAE/?tag=tec06d-20

A friend of mine who does school contracts uses Ubiquiti routers exclusively with his contracts.  These are amazing if you do extending with your network


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 11, 2012)

The mall here uses Ubiquiti and it's really bad for range actually. Nowhere in the mall gets better then -65dBm It's barely usable. 

Best range for commercial grade routers is Motorola. Lowe's uses them and the range is awesome and stays around -50  to -35dBm. and that place has a lot more interference from sources.... 

For Home NETGEAR has been really good to me..... I've had my WGR614 for 6 years and I barely have to think about it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.microcenter.com/product/296747/DIR-825_Xtreme_N_Dual_Band_Gigabit_Router#tab-specs

This will likely be my next router...or the clone of it that Tenda makes


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a D-Link DGL-4500 and have no wireless issues with it, B, G, nor N.

I'd recommend:
-DIR-835
-DIR-825
-DIR-665

I know two people that got the DIR-655 model and have had no issues with it.  Only difference is 450N vs. 300N.  You can still get the DIR-655 from Amazon and other retailers if you want.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2012)

Has great reviews
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wire...al-band-wireless-n900-gigabit-router-reviewed


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the good suggestions I am trying out the Linksys E4200 v2 because it was cheap here in Denmark. If that does not work well I might try the ASUS or Netgear!

Thanks again!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2012)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Binge (Oct 15, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> The mall here uses Ubiquiti and it's really bad for range actually. Nowhere in the mall gets better then -65dBm It's barely usable.
> 
> Best range for commercial grade routers is Motorola. Lowe's uses them and the range is awesome and stays around -50  to -35dBm. and that place has a lot more interference from sources....
> 
> For Home NETGEAR has been really good to me..... I've had my WGR614 for 6 years and I barely have to think about it.



Did you set up those Ubiquiti routers?  Man that seems ridiculous and like they are poorly set up.  Ubiquiti equipment allowed my father to set up a wireless network at a boy-scout camp to ensure campsites had wifi for computer/science related merit badges.



Frederik S said:


> Thanks for all the good suggestions I am trying out the Linksys E4200 v2 because it was cheap here in Denmark. If that does not work well I might try the ASUS or Netgear!
> 
> Thanks again!



Yes let us know.


----------



## kciaccio (Oct 16, 2012)

Why n?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11ac

http://reviews.cnet.com/best-wireless-networking-devices/


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 16, 2012)

Binge said:


> Did you set up those Ubiquiti routers?  Man that seems ridiculous and like they are poorly set up.  Ubiquiti equipment allowed my father to set up a wireless network at a boy-scout camp to ensure campsites had wifi for computer/science related merit badges.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let us know.



Nope... I wish I did or they would be better. What's bad is they are on the least congested channel as well... so the other APs in the mall aren't bothering them that much (there's only two other open APs and both require passwords on the guest portal page). Most people that are hangin out in the mall don't even bother using the wifi... I see them just giving up and switching to 3G instead.... I might go tell the mall management, but I don't go to the mall that much... I just go to JCP and the salons.... sometimes to gamespot, however the one on south side in a shopping center has better deals and is bigger.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

if you want rock steady connection run a wire lol.


----------

